#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Ημιυπαίθριοι χώροι και ΝΟΚ

## ntemhs

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά σύμφωνα με τον Ν.Ο.Κ. οι Η/Χ μετρούν κανονικά στην δόμηση. Όταν ο ποιητής νομοθέτης μιλά για ανοιχτούς η/χ τι ακριβώς εννοεί?

----------


## Xάρης

άρθρο 11, §6 του ΝΟΚ:
"6. Στο σ.δ. *δεν προσμετρώνται*:
α. Οι επιφάνειες των ανοιχτών εξωστών και ανοικτών ημιυπαίθριων  χώρων,  όταν  η  συνολική  επιφάνεια  των χώρων αυτών έχει ποσοστό μικρότερο ή ίσο του 40% της επιφάνειας που επιτρέπεται να δομηθεί στο οικόπεδο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση το ποσοστό των ανοιχτών ημιυπαίθριων χώρων δεν μπορεί να υπερβαίνει το 20% της επιφάνειας που επιτρέπεται να δομηθεί."

όπου όμως πλέον ο ορισμός του ημιυπαίθριου χώρου έχει αλλάξει.
Έτσι, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 2, §6 του ΝΟΚ:
"Ανοικτoί ημιυπαίθριοι χώροι είναι οι μη θερμαινόμενοι στεγασμένοι χώροι που διαθέτουν τουλάχιστον μία ανοιχτή πλευρά προς κοινόχρηστο χώρο ή προς τους υποχρεωτικούς ακάλυπτους χώρους και το μήκος του ανοίγματος είναι ίσο ή μεγαλύτερο του 35% του συνολικού μήκους του περιγράμματος του ανοικτού ημιυπαίθριου χώρου."

Αν δεν ισχύουν όλα αυτά, τότε έχουμε όχι ημιυπαίθριους αλλά στεγασμένους μη θερμαινόμενους χώρους οι οποίοι σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 11, §5β του ΝΟΚ προσμετρούνται στη δόμηση:
"Στο σ.δ. *προσμετρώνται*:
...
β. Οι επιφάνειες των μη θερμαινόμενων στεγασμένων χώρων που διαθέτουν τουλάχιστον μία ανοιχτή πλευρά προς οποιονδήποτε ανοιχτό χώρο του οικοπέδου ή του κτιρίου και το μήκος του ανοίγματος είναι μικρότερο του 35% του συνολικού μήκους του περιγράμματος του χώρου αυτού."

----------

AlexisL

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα  :Χαρούμενος: 

Ανοικτoί ημιυπαίθριοι χώροι είναι

α) οι μη θερμαινόμενοι στεγασμένοι χώροι
β) που διαθέτουν τουλάχιστον μία ανοιχτή πλευρά

προς κοινόχρηστο χώρο ήπρος τους υποχρεωτικούς ακάλυπτους χώρους 
 Kαι επισης από την τεχνικη οδηγια:

Οι ανοικτοί ημιυπαίθριοι χώροι έχουν ανοιχτή πλευρά προςκοινόχρηστο χώρο ήπρος ακάλυπτους χώρους, *( τους υποχρεωτικους οπως αναγραφει ο ΝΟΚ ή το γενικευει??????)*έχουν ανοιχτή πλευρά στο πρόσωπο του οικοπέδου, ήσε αίθριο, ήστον πίσω ακάλυπτο που έχει απόσταση μεγαλύτερη ή ίση του Δ από το όριο του οικοπέδου,ή στον πλάγιο ακάλυπτο που έχει απόσταση μεγαλύτερη ή ίση του δ από το όριο του οικοπέδου,ή στον ακάλυπτο που αφήνεται ως υπόλοιπο των Δ ή δ μετά την δημιουργία κτιρίου έως 9 μ. 

οταν στον τελευταιο οροφο καναμε υποχωρηση σε σχεση με τους υποκειμενους με βαση τον ΓΟΚ ειχαμε υπαιθριο χωρο.Προς αυτό τον χωρο επιτρεποταν να βγαλουμε ΗΧ.Με τον ΝΟΚ μπορουμε?

----------


## Xάρης

To "_προς ακάλυπτους χώρους_" το γράφει η εγκύκλιος που αποτελούν οι Τεχνικές Οδηγίες Δεκ.2012 ενώ ο νόμος (Ν.4067/12) το γράφει ξεκάθαρα:
"διαθέτουν τουλάχιστον μία ανοιχτή πλευρά προς κοινόχρηστο χώρο ή προς τους *υποχρεωτικούς* ακάλυπτους χώρους"

Θα σε παραπέμψω στην ερωταπάντηση #8 του Μέρους V των συσκέψεων ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ – ΥΔΟΜ/ΚΜ:

"Θεωρείται άνοιγμα ημιυπαιθρίου η πλευρά του εκείνη που βλέπει σε τμήμα του οικοπέδου που έχει προσμετρηθεί στην κάλυψη αλλά του υποκειμένου ορόφου;

Όπως και στην προηγούμενη ερώτηση τέθηκε, η διατύπωση στον ορισμό του ανοιχτού ημιυπαίθριου χώρου (άρθρο 2 §6 «τουλάχιστον μία ανοιχτή πλευρά προς υποχρεωτικούς ακάλυπτους χώρους...») δεν οδηγεί σε τέτοιο συμπέρασμα αφού βλέπει σε χώρο που δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά ακάλυπτος, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση αναμένεται και πάλι διευκρίνιση."

Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να μην μπορούμε να έχουμε ημιυπαίθριους και στις εσοχές που περιγράφεις.
Θεωρώ όμως ότι και σύμφωνα με το γράμμα του νόμου είμαστε εντάξει διότι πάλι έχουμε "ανοιχτή πλευρά προς κοινόχρηστο χώρο".

----------


## ISMINI_82

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Χαρη

----------


## asak

Η ερώτησή μου σχετικά με τους Η.Χ. όπως αυτοί ορίζονται από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία είναι αν αυτοί λαμβάνονται ως βοηθητικοί χώροι. Και αν ναι,  πρέπει να περιγράφονται στην στήλη των βοηθητικών χώρων όπως αναγράφουν τα λογιστικά έντυπα Ε1 και Ε9 ?

----------


## Xάρης

Οι ημιυπαίθριοι χώροι δεν είναι ούτε κύριοι ούτε βοηθητικοί χώροι.
Το εμβαδόν δεν αναγράφεται ούτε στο καθαρό ούτε στο μικτό εμβαδόν της ιδιοκτησίας.
Συνεπώς, δεν αναγράφεται στο Ε1 ή στο Ε9.

Μόνο αν αυθαίρετα κλείσει ο ημιυπαίθριος χώρος. Τότε όμως μετατρέπεται σε χώρο κύριας (συνήθως) χρήσης που μετρά και στη δόμηση.

----------

asak

----------


## Analogws

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να βγάλω μία άδεια προσθήκης ενός χώρου BBQ στον ακάλυπτο χώρο οικοπέδου στο οποίο υπάρχει υφιστάμενη διώροφη κατοικία. Ο χώρος αυτός θα είναι στεγασμένος ανοικτός από τρεις πλευρές και σε επαφή με το κοινό όριο του οικοπέδου. 

Πως θα χαρακτηρίζατε τον παραπάνω χώρο?
Ανοικτό ημιυπαίθριο χώρο?
Στέγαστρο?

Επισυνάπτω την εικόνα για να γίνω πιο σαφής.

----------


## Xάρης

Το BBQ έχει διαφορετική έννοια ανά την Ελλάδα.
BBQ είναι η ψησταριά, το τζάκι σαν να λέμε και μπορεί να είναι και μια απλή ψησταριά με ροδάκια. Μπορεί να είναι και κτιστή.
Σε κάποιες όμως περιοχές της χώρας εννοούν την όλη κατασκευή που περιλαμβάνει και στέγαστρο και κουζίνα με νεροχύτη και ντουλάπια.

Το στέγαστρο που θέλεις να κατασκευάσεις θα το χαρακτήριζα "στέγαστρο".
Σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό του ΝΟΚ στο άρθρο 2, §79:
"Στέγαστρο είναι η μη προσβάσιμη σταθερή κατασκευή, σε πρόβολο ή επί υποστυλωμάτων, που 
• κατασκευάζεται με συμπαγή σταθερά ή κινητά στοιχεία στην οροφή του, 
• αποκλειομένων οποιωνδήποτε άλλων κατακόρυφων στοιχείων πλήρωσης."
Το ότι εφάπτεται στο όριο του οικοπέδου δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει κατακόρυφα στοιχεία πλήρωσης.

Αν όμως αρχίσεις να χτίζεις τοίχους και ψησταριές (BBQ) είναι άλλο πράγμα.
Το στέγαστρο μπορεί να είναι νόμιμο όχι όμως και οι τοίχοι και οι ψησταριές.

----------


## Analogws

Χάρη ποια η άποψη σου σε αυτό? Θεωρείς ότι σύμφωνα με τον ΝΟΚ, ένας ΑΗΧ πρέπει να είναι σε επαφή με το κτίριο ή θα μπορούσε να είναι ανεξάρτητος?

Όσο για το στέγαστρο προβληματίζομαι στην επαφή με το όριο. Δύσκολα εκεί δεν θα έχει κανείς στοιχεία πλήρωσης ειδικά αν στο όμορο υπάρχει συμπαγής περίφραξη.

----------


## Xάρης

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και ανεξάρτητος.
Οι περιορισμοί για τους ανοιχτούς ημιυπαίθριους χώρους αναγράφονται στην §6 του άρθρου 2 του ΝΟΚ: 
"Ανοικτoί ημιυπαίθριοι χώροι είναι οι μη θερμαινόμενοι στεγασμένοι χώροι που
_ διαθέτουν *τουλάχιστον* μία ανοιχτή πλευρά *προς* κοινόχρηστο χώρο ή προς τους υποχρεωτικούς ακάλυπτους χώρους και
_ το μήκος του ανοίγματος είναι *≥ 35%* του συνολικού μήκους του περιγράμματος του ανοικτού ημιυπαίθριου χώρου."

Η περίφραξη και συμπαγής να είναι δεν είναι μέρος του στεγάστρου.
Οπότε δεν μας δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.

----------


## Analogws

Τελικώς ΑΗΧ..! εφόσον θέλω και μία πλευρά (αυτή σε επαφή με το όριο) να είναι με στοιχεία πλήρωσης.

Η πολεοδομία το δέχθηκε σαν ΑΗΧ που ήταν και η αρχική μου σκέψη..Όλα καλά ..Ευχαριστώ και πάλι Χάρη..!

----------


## asak

Με βάση τα όσα αναφέρατε, θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα μία τέτοια κατασκευή είτε είναι σε επαφή με όριο είτε όχι, να είναι ένας συνδυασμός των ανωτέρω. δηλ. ένας ΑΗΧ για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα των τοίχων πλήρωσης με ένα στέγαστρο κατ' επέκταση.

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρητικά θα ήταν δυνατόν.
Θα έπρεπε όμως να ξεχωρίζει κάπως ο ημιυπαίθριος χώρος από το στέγαστρο, π.χ. να υπάρχουν διπλά υποστυλώματα στο σημείο που σταματά ο ημιυπαίθριος και ξεκινά το στέγαστρο ή το στέγαστρο να είναι πρόβολος.
Είναι λίγο τραβηγμένο.

----------


## asak

"Τραβηγμένος" κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι ο κατά τ' άλλα πρόσφατος ΝΟΚ που όσο κάποιοι επιμένουν με αυτό τον τρόπο για να ρυθμίζουν το κανονιστικό πλαίσιο της δόμησης και όχι μόνο σ' αυτή τη χώρα. Νέος που μόνο στην ονομασία εμπεριέχεται, αλλά παλιότερος από ποτέ κατά τη γνώμη μου.
Εγώ προσωπικά Χάρη πράττοντας πάντα με το γράμμα του Νόμου, αποδεικνύω για άλλη μια φορά ότι το θέμα Νομοθεσία Δόμησης σ' αυτή τη χώρα "μπάζει" από παντού και πιστεύω ότι θα συμφωνείς.
Μόνο να σου πω ότι αν τα πολεοδομικά γραφεία λειτουργούσαν όπως κάποτε, έχοντας όλες τις αρμοδιότητες που έχουν περάσει έως τώρα στους ιδιώτες συναδέλφους, το νέο Νομικό καθεστώς (ΝΟΚ κτλ) θα ήταν βούτυρο στο ψωμί τους.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

Εννοείται ότι συμφωνώ μ' όσα λες!
Ο ΝΟΚ δυστυχώς δεν έφερε καμία ριζική αλλαγή.
Τέτοια θα ήταν *η κατάργηση του συντελεστή δόμησης* και ο έλεγχος μόνο του όγκου, του ύψους και της θέσης στον χώρο της κατασκευής που επιθυμούμε να δομήσουμε.

----------


## diangelo

Συναδελφοι μια ερωτηση γρηγορη για εσας. Οσον αφορα το 20% επιτρεπομενο ποσοστο καλυψης, αλλαξε κατι με τον Ν.Ο.Κ. ως προς αυτό?

----------


## Xάρης

Βλ. §6.α του άρθρου 11 του ΝΟΚ.

----------


## diangelo

Σε ευχαριστώ συνάδελφε για την υπόδειξη. 20% βλέπω το μέγιστο πως έχει παραμείνει ενώ είχα ακούσει πως είχε μειωθεί στα 10%.

----------


## Xάρης

Ρώτα αυτόν που σου το είπε σε ποιον νόμο, ποιο άρθρο και ποια παράγραφο αναφέρεται το 10%.
Αν υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο που δεν γνωρίζω θα σου ήμουν ευγνώμων για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## soulis13pao

Καλημερα συναδελφοι,

Σε  κτισμα χωρις οικοδομικη αδεια εχω χωρο ο οποιος ειναι ΑΗΧ βασει ΓΟΚ και στεγασμενος χωρος βασει ΝΟΚ. Στο τοπογραφικο διαγραμμα το χωρο αυτο τον αναφερω ως στεγασμενο??

----------


## Xάρης

Μήπως είσαι σε λάθος θεματική ενότητα;
Εδώ δεν είναι η ενότητα για αυθαίρετα.

----------


## Ellital

Όταν έχουμε ΑΗΧ που ξεπερνούν το 20% της επιτρεπόμενης δόμησης, μετά στην δόμηση μετράνε μόνον τα >20% τετραγωνικά που έχουμε ξεπεράσει ή μετράνε όλα;

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, μόνο οι επιπλέον του 20% ανοιχτοί ημιυπαίθροι χώροι προσμετρώνται στη δόμηση. 
Θεωρώ ότι είναι το εύλογο.

----------


## Ellie_

Συνάδελφοι, καλησπέρα! Επειδή, διάβαζα τη συζήτηση και δεν κατάφερα να βρω κάτι για την περίπτωση μου θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής: Χώρος κλειστός με τοίχους από τις τρεις πλευρές και ανοιχτό μονο στην μπροστινή όψη, που περιλαμβάνει μέσα κτιστο bbq, πάγκους κλπ πως θα υπολογιστεί; Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Xάρης

Σε κάθε περίπτωση προσμετράται σε κάλυψη και όγκο.
Αν είναι ανοιχτός ημιυπαίθριος χώρος δεν θα μετρήσει σε δόμηση.
Αν δεν είναι, θα μετρήσει.

Για το αν είναι ανοιχτός ημιυπαίθριος χώρος ή όχι βλ. τον σχετικό ορισμό στο άρθρο 2, §6 του ΝΟΚ.

----------


## teo_z

Όταν ένας Η.Χ. έχει ανοιχτή πλευρά <35% του περιγράμματος εξακολουθεί να ονομάζεται ημιυπαίθριος χώρος (όχι απαραίτητα ανοιχτός) που απλώς μετράει στην δόμηση ή πρέπει να βρούμε άλλη ονομασία για αυτό το χώρο; πχ "μη θερμαινόμενος στεγασμένος χώρος" (είναι πολύ περιφραστικό για να το γράψω στο σχέδιο)

----------


## Xάρης

Κλειστός χώρος δεν είναι.
Υπαίθριος χώρος δεν είναι.
Άρα είναι *ημι*υπαίθριος χώρος.

Το ότι δεν πληρούνται όλες οι προϋποθέσεις για να χαρακτηριστεί "_ανοιχτός ημιυπαίθριος χώρος_" κατά τον ορισμό της §6 του άρθρου 2 του ΝΟΚ, δεν σημαίνει ότι αλλάζει η ονομασία του κατά την ελληνική γλώσσα.

Για να διακρίνεται από τους "_ανοιχτούς ημιυπαίθριους χώρους_" που εξαιρούνται της δόμησης, θα τον περιέγραφα ως:


```
Ημιυπαίθριος χώρος
(προσμετράται στη δόμηση)
```

----------


## Κ.Ι.Μ.

Εγω βρισκω αλλο προβλημα με τον ορισμο του Ημ/Χ.
"Ανοικτoί ημιυπαίθριοι χώροι είναι οι μη θερμαινόμενοι στεγασμένοι χώροι που
_ διαθέτουν *τουλάχιστον* μία ανοιχτή πλευρά *προς* ..." 

Αρα σε εξώστη που εχει το κτιριο γωνια 90μοιρών... ειναι οι 2 >1 πλευρες ανοιχτές, υπάρχει και ο επαω εξωστης.....αρα ειναι στεγασμενος. Αρα ποτε είναι εξώστης και ποτε Ημ/Χ. 
Δηλαδή, ο ορισμός τον διαφοροποιεί από το τι θα μετράει στη Δόμηση, αλλά δεν τον διαφοροποιεί από τον εξώστη. 
Κάνω κάπου λάθος?

----------


## Xάρης

Ο εξώστης είναι στατικά... *πρόβολος*.
Ο ημιυπαίθριος έχει γύρω γύρω δοκούς.

----------


## Efpalinos

Επιτρέπονται*ημιυπαίθριοι* χώροι σε υπόσκαφα κτίρια;

	Η/Χ θα βοηθούσε βιοκλιματικά με τη  προστασία της όψης / κτιρίου από  καιρικά φαινόμενα όπως και στη βέλτιστη διαμόρφωση της όψης
	π.χ. πρόσβαση κυρίας εισόδου.

	Εναλλακτικά,  θέτω και αυτό σαν ερώτημα που έχει σχέση:
	επιτρέπεται στέγαστρο ή πέργκολα επί την ελεύθερης όψης του υπόσκαφου κτιρίου?

	Παραθέτω ένα απλοποιημένο παράδειγμα διαμόρφωσης Η/ Χ σε υπόσκαφο.
	Έχω υπόψη διάφορα παραδείγματα στο διαδίκτυο, τα οποία πιθανόν να  αποτελούν εξαιρέσεις και όχι απαραίτητα σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Έχεις υπόψη σου κάποιες διατάξεις του ΝΟΚ που να απαγορεύουν τη δημιουργία ανοιχτού ημιυπαίθριου χώρου στην όψη του; Ή την απαγόρευση κατασκευής πέργκολας/στεγάστρου;
Βέβαια, το ΣΑ μπορεί να έχει διαφορετική άποψη και τότε άντε βρες άκρη.

----------

